# Another ND doeling critique



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I finally managed to get a few shots of my other doeling, Circus. She is very wild and flighty, a no-touch goat at the moment, but I finally have her interested in taking treats, so I tried to get a few photos of her!

Interested to hear what people see. I am aware of a few of her weaknesses/strengths, but I'd love some more experienced opinions. I do feel she looks significantly more awkward in these photos than she appears in real life!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pros - 
Deep
High withers
Canons in line with pins
Nice brisket
Deep muzzle
Sharp withers
Straight hocks
Well angled rear legs
Smoothly blended neck
Long neck

Cons - 
Short rump
Steep rump
Weak chine
Weak pasterns
Thick neck
Short canons


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. Suzanne nailed it all!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

It will be interesting to see how she develops. Her steep/short rump is definitely concerning to me, and odd because neither of her parents have steep/short rumps, but I feel like Circus is actually slooowly improving in that area, so we'll see...

She's very elegant, long and dairy which is now getting a bit hard to see with her winter woolies coming in!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You can't judge that goat from these pics
You have her head too high which effects how her top line and how her chime looks

She's not only not set up properly she's not even standing naturally 

Her rump isn't too short or too steep


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The 3rd pic is the one where she is standing most naturally and she looks the best in
If she moved her head forward 2 inches she would look even better

And you can't really judge a goat without seeing it move
I could set your goat up much better than you did while you took the picture
But you have to watch a goat walk to really tell anything
I could make one look perfect if I took enough pics


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> You can't judge that goat from these pics
> You have her head too high which effects how her top line and how her chime looks
> 
> She's not only not set up properly she's not even standing naturally
> ...





IHEARTGOATS said:


> The 3rd pic is the one where she is standing most naturally and she looks the best in
> If she moved her head forward 2 inches she would look even better
> 
> And you can't really judge a goat without seeing it move
> ...


Well, I thank you for your opinions. I do understand that you have to see a goat move to judge it properly, but it seemed like this part of the forum was for critiquing based off pictures, hence my posting them. I will think twice about posting improper ones again.

I'm sure that you could set her up better than I did - not only am I a newbie to this, I was also juggling goat and camera (on a timer), and as I mentioned in my original post, she is an extremely timid and flighty dam-raised kid, who I am very, very slowly building trust with. She is still not keen on being handled, but she is now taking food from me (a step in the right direction), so this was a pretty halfhearted attempt to get a few shots of her.

She really does have a short steep rump, though, it's quite apparent in real life. I do appreciate that it's impossible to critique properly based on these photos, though.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Mossyrock said:


> Well, I thank you for your opinions. I do understand that you have to see a goat move to judge it properly, but it seemed like this part of the forum was for critiquing based off pictures, hence my posting them. I will think twice about posting improper ones again.
> 
> I'm sure that you could set her up better than I did - not only am I a newbie to this, I was also juggling goat and camera (on a timer), and as I mentioned in my original post, she is an extremely timid and flighty dam-raised kid, who I am very, very slowly building trust with. She is still not keen on being handled, but she is now taking food from me (a step in the right direction), so this was a pretty halfhearted attempt to get a few shots of her.
> 
> She really does have a short steep rump, though, it's quite apparent in real life. I do appreciate that it's impossible to critique properly based on these photos, though.


My response last night on my phone did not come across the way I intended.
I think your goat looks better than the pictures show.
That's the way I meant it.
I apologize for how it came across.
I still do not think that her rump is too short or steep though.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> My response last night on my phone did not come across the way I intended.
> I think your goat looks better than the pictures show.
> That's the way I meant it.
> I apologize for how it came across.
> I still do not think that her rump is too short or steep though.


Ah, no worries! I know typing (especially on phones) can be easily misconstrued! I tried to dig up a few shots of her just doing her thing, not me attempting to set her up, this is what I could find. Would be interested to see what you think (especially re: rump length/angle) if these are at all helpful. I know they are not the greatest...


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The one on the right in the 3rd picture, her rump looks steep at least the way she is standing.
But, when people are showing goats, that's why you see them "scritch" their back to get them to drop their rear end down, which makes the rump look more level, and the goat more uphill overall.

But, that's what I meant when I said you needed to see a goat walk because that's when you really want to see the rump level out.

I put a post on here last week of a doe of mine that went Best In Show. If you look at the picture I put up, her rump looks kind of steep. But, when she walks it levels out.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The one on the left in the third picture, her rump looks great.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> The one on the right in the 3rd picture, her rump looks steep at least the way she is standing.
> But, when people are showing goats, that's why you see them "scritch" their back to get them to drop their rear end down, which makes the rump look more level, and the goat more uphill overall.
> 
> But, that's what I meant when I said you needed to see a goat walk because that's when you really want to see the rump level out.
> ...


Great, thanks for your insight. I know pictures can totally skew looks! I think Circus lacks an uphill build and that contributes to the way she stands/how her rump looks. It's true though, she levels out when she's on the move. I could try to get video of her at some point.



IHEARTGOATS said:


> The one on the left in the third picture, her rump looks great.


Thanks! That's Loca. I'm so far pretty happy with her, overall.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

when judging you goats on you own use this as a reference. The middle picture is the ideal and the left and right picture is the extremes.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I’m definitely no goat judge but it’s something how she looks so much better in her relaxed pics!
Nice Long neck too! Pretty girl- don’t give up on her!!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Annieday said:


> I'm definitely no goat judge but it's something how she looks so much better in her relaxed pics!
> Nice Long neck too! Pretty girl- don't give up on her!!


Oh I certainly won't! I'm looking forward to seeing her freshen and then we will go from there


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I’ll be watching!


----------

